# Karick Lake 2/15/12



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Went to Karick this morning around 930 it was kinda cool but not too bad. I seen quite a few beds but nothing on them. Threw plastic and the bass wouldn't touch it so I I threw a chrome jerk bait right outside the weed lines and that is where they were. I caught a few nothing big but none the less fun. In about another month they should be turned on pretty good.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

good report man...next time you go try trolling a big 10" or 12'' worm around those weedlines you can pick up a lunker like that when its right.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> good report man...next time you go try trolling a big 10" or 12'' worm around those weedlines you can pick up a lunker like that when its right.


Thanks for the tip I will try that next time! :thumbsup:


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

probly try there again saterdy. 60% rain, but i've done well there in the rain before.. appreciate the info. i'll post my results (the bass in my log in pic is a karick hawg.. 7lbs 2 oz in march '09.. she's still in there as far as i know.)


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

fishallyear said:


> probly try there again saterdy. 60% rain, but i've done well there in the rain before.. appreciate the info. i'll post my results (the bass in my log in pic is a karick hawg.. 7lbs 2 oz in march '09.. she's still in there as far as i know.)


That is a nice bass! I met a guy out there and he was telling me about the shellcrackers that he catch. He said they are plentiful and big. So I will try that one day also. Can't wait for the report, I might sneak out this weekend too.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Ever fish Bear lake?


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

barefoot said:


> Ever fish Bear lake?


several times.. have always caught quality fish there when they bit. kinda hit or miss tho for me. i'm more consistent @ other lakes. i've seen good crappie & bream from there too. they used to have quality hybrids in there years ago, haven't heard of any recently


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I fished Bear a couple of times with little to no success. I hear of nice crappie coming out of there though. The only thing I've caught was a catfish and that was by mistake. I dropped a crawjig in a stump and he crushed it. I might try it again sometime this year.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

before hurricane ivan came through bear lake was on fire with big bass...we used to slay them trolling big 12" worms through cover...but ivan came through, the dam broke, and it has sucked ever since. I did luck up last year and catch a 5lb. out there on a zoom horny toad frog.


----------

